

DIY Computer Science - selflearner
http://diycomputerscience.com
Nice concept for self learning Computer Science... though the site needs more content.
======
calpaterson
This looks like a good idea, but the website doesn't really work too well.

~~~
selflearner
Yes, it does look (look & feel) a bit unprofessional, and it's not very easy
to understand how to use it, but it seems like a great concept, and it appears
that it is evolving .

